# Why do people start/ leave beekeeping...



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Most people that I know that got out, did so because they had few hives to start with. They had one or two hives, and when mites or some disease got the better of one of them, they gave up. To them, buying hives were like buying pets, start with one and go from there. If the first goldfish you bought died, your less likely to get another one (because you would think it would just die anyway, why bother). The hardest part of riding a horse is getting back on after you fall off. The hardest part of being a hobby beekeeper is buying back in after your ladies die.

As far as reasons to start, I don't know anyone who starts for the honey. Maybe it's just me. But most people around here think . . . "Honey cost $5 a lb at the store. So you want me to pay $150 for the hive, $125 for the bees, and $50 for the suit and all that? Then I have to put more time and money into it, and MAYBE i'll get honey? But I'm guaranteed to get stung? I'll pass."

Most people that I know that start do it because:
1. A relative did it in the past. They think it's a "family tradition."
2. They stumbled on a hive. Either someone gave it to them, or whatnot.
3. They want to do their part for the environment and "save the bees."
4. The more they learn, the more they become interested in bees (that one's me).
5. A friend keeps bees, and they talked them into it.


----------



## Marty Daly (Sep 25, 2010)

Six years ago I didn't know what a beekeeper was. A man in my church had two hives of bees for his apple orchard and he told me one day that he didn't know what he was going to do because he became allergic to the bees.(I don't know if he really is allergic, but at the time that's what he told me.) 

I told him that if he could tell me what to do, I would try to get his honey for him. (Hey, pastors are supposed to be helpful, right...)

Once I opened up the hive (desperately trying not to tremble or show fear,) I became so engrossed in the bees that I was hooked. I couldn't believe how gentle they were. I was amazed at what they did and what they were actually like.

Honey is good and all, but it's those amazing creatures that fascinate me. I don't mind stings (much...) and the lessons the bees teach are priceless.

--- marty ---


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

How interesting... I read that harvesting honey is what turns a lot of people away too. Does that resonate with people?


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Why do people start beekeeping,
It sounds like fun/always had an interest

Just want to kick my garden up a notch

Do my part to save the honeybee/planet

Most end up loveing the ladies and want MORE

Why do beekeepers stop

Become alergic or for health reasons

Just get tired of trying to keep it all going in the right direction(overwinter healthy bees,productive bee yards,outlets for honey,wax and bees)

Family/life situation changes

as far as equipment getting to heavy, maybe for a commercial operation but for a hobby, who says you have to harvest a supper as a box, harvest it one frame at a time/ take one capped frame out put in a frame of foundation or comb.

the reasons for starting or stopping are dependant on the person and their wants/needs/and situation. Jim


----------



## hipifreq (Sep 9, 2010)

Disclaimer: no hives yet - I'm EAGER to get going in the spring!

I'm getting into it for the honey and for the love of bees. We go through A LOT of honey out our house, largely in the form of tea sweetener for the lady(s). We can burn through a pound per week pretty easily for just that. We also LOVE our mead, and I'm looking forward to making it from my own honey. Had been thinking about getting bees for a few years, and when a few friends let me check out their operations this summer I was hooked. Of course, I understand that I may not get a harvest at all the first year, but I'm willing to wait for the future rewards.

I too have heard that people get into beekeeping for the bees, and get out for the honey. Can't image why :scratch:


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

My best recollection is, I became interested in bees when I was in Cub Scouts. There was a merit badge. I bought the book and after reading it,,I wanted bees.(wish I could find it) Never perused it till I got into college. Took an Apiculture class. Got bees,,,got allergic, got rid of bees, got a friend, friend wanted bees, got back into bees,got epi pen,,,,,,,,,,Bees fascinate me. I don't really like honey. It's ok, I taste it,,,that's all. My friend got into it because it interested him. He wanted to try it. First three years,,,cool,,,,,,we did well. Then,,,,SHB,,,not bad,,just there. Mites and treatment,,,expense,,,winter losses,,,,queen problems,,,,,Having said that,,,his personality is not conducive to long term beekeeping. He put his all into the bees,,,too many disappointments, the rewards were not enough for him. He gave his half of the hobby to me. I suspect many go the route of my friend. 
Hope you get something from this


----------



## DigitalBishop (Nov 11, 2009)

I officially started beekeeping this year. I did do a lot of research before I got my bees. Then I jumped in with both feet. I got the gear and then I went and caught my own swarms and got one cut out with the help of another beekeeper. The cut out and a swarm that was the only good sized one I got survived. I wanted to do beekeeping for the pollination of my garden. Then as I learned more about them I became amazed with them. I also saw a challenge. I read about keeping bees without treatments. I wanted to create a business that was economically viable without having to purchase chemicals to keep bees alive. Both colonies that I have are doing great and they did well through a short dearth caused by high temperatures. As soon as I get more room to place more colonies I'll get more hives and build up.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Reasons for success . . .
Started from organized training program - BSA Beekeeping merit badge
have mentor for first year (great source of extractor too)
do not buy anything mentor does not recommend and demonstrate
2 or more hives to swap frames if something goes really wrong
continued bee education with Master Beekeeping Program and teaching mentoring others
do not give much worth to wives tales and opinions
never start for the money
never spend more than you can walk away from happy

Reasons for failure . . .
read books and jump in head first without a mentor, local club or formal training
single hive with nothing to fall back on but more $ out of pocket
know it all already
in it for self, not sharing beekeeping for the fun of it
take everything for granted as truth
make a fortune!
spend money to make money!
blame failures on the last president or somebody or something besides me!
use every magic pill (chemical) I can buy from suppliers or wherever


----------



## brac (Sep 30, 2009)

AramF said:


> How interesting... I read that harvesting honey is what turns a lot of people away too. Does that resonate with people?


Wait, let me guess you read The Backyard Beekeeper. I think it's pretty stupid to write a book and tell people the best way to not make honey. The pretense of the book is that making honey is bad.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

I started keeping bees ...... well it was a life style change that got me - i used to party every weekend - get drunks and forget where i left the car!!!! one time got soo drunk i dont know how i got to Bellingham !!! but thats besides the point - anyhow i got drunk one night - got sucker punched and broke my left side of my face into 27 pieces -- and Harborview put me back together - 
i woke up from sugury and told my Girlfriend that when i get better i wanted to keep bees and make people happy with an honest product 

3 years later -- here i am alive and selling honey everyday

i had a lot of times where bees died and i should have tossed the towel in but i just got more bees and tried it again - now im doing great 

i HOPE i never have to give it up -


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

Lol... I read the same book. Fortunately I read Beekeeping for Dummies first so BYBK didn't make my first impressions. Don't think I'll EVER have an issue with harvesting too much honey for me to handle!

For me, stealing from Specialkayme's list:

4. The more they learn, the more they become interested in bees (that one's me too--I theoretically always wanted to learn how for the honey, but it was watching a beedance on YouTube that made me go out and do it. I watched the beedance.... then googled it and learned the basic theory, then wandered by Barnes&Noble for Beeking for Dummies, then 3 days later I was like "Want bees. Now!" Fortunately it was June and I was able to snag a nuc, but missed the nectar flow).

--I LOVE honey. Its not why I started, but it sure is a motivator!

3. They want to do their part for the environment and "save the bees."


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

I know people who started into beekeeping because they found a swarm. That was all it took to get them hooked.

My neighbor used to keep 25 or 30 hives. He got out of it 20 years ago when his hives all died from the mites. He has retired from farming now and seeing my hives got the itch going again for him and he got some bees last year.

_Don't think I'll EVER have an issue with harvesting too much honey for me to handle!_

Wait until you get a couple 5 gallon buckets from each hive, and the next thing you know you have 20 or 30 buckets in your garage. You're running out of room to put the buckets, and you still have more hives that need extracted.

As you start growing your market, you can get rid of honey regularly and it doesn't pile up so bad. (hopefully) 

This is one of the growing pains I've discovered. The bottling and storage requirements can add up even while a hobbyist.


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

"Wait until you get a couple 5 gallon buckets from each hive, and the next thing you know you have 20 or 30 buckets in your garage. You're running out of room to put the buckets, and you still have more hives that need extracted."

...pure happy 


...also, I need to move to Ohio. The state average per hive for VA (I think the stats were for surplus) is like 20-50 lbs.  (At least it was in 2000... http://outdoorplace.org/beekeeping/honey1.htm)


----------



## honeybeekeeper (Mar 3, 2010)

When i heard about the decline in the honey bee population i wanted to do my part. The more i read about it and done alot of research, thats when i was interested. I started to build my hives in Feb and had my equipment all ready for my 2 bee packages that i installed april 24th. I had built an extra hive (OTBH) just in case i needed it, then on may 6th i captured a feral bee swarm and installed them in my observation top bar hive. So far i have learned alot and there isnt a day that goes by that there is always something new that i didnt know about and thats what keeps me interested. The other week my son and i extracted 70 lbs of honey, we used a 2 frame hand crank and went through 2 medium supers. That was a sample of what kind of work it actually takes to be a beekeeper. The only thing i get discouraged over is the high costs at "all" the bee supply stores. Even the bottle and labels that it takes at the end once you do finally harvest some honey cause your already thinking of how much you have already invested up to the present time and now your spending alot more. Thats when you wonder if the hobbie is really worth it. I would like to find other sources to purchase bottles other then a bee supply store. Im sure it would be alot cheaper, specially the S&H charges anymore. But once i go visit the bees all that isnt even in my head during that moment of time!!....hahahaha


----------



## stripstrike (Aug 29, 2009)

About two years ago I found a book my mom gave me as a young boy; The ABC & XYZ...signed, "To my son, the busiest bee I know. Love Mom, 1977". I was terribly interested in bees thirty years ago, but finally got around to getting my own this year. My library is a lot larger than the one book today, I have two hives and an outyard with two more planned for spring '11, my shed is rapidly running out of room for boxes and assorted equipment. I got no honey this year as my nucs came late, but the education I've had over the last three months has been priceless. I'm in the school of the pure amazement of having bees, and how they create such an admirable society that we study with a huge amount of interest. Will I ever get out of it? Maybe, but for now there's so much to learn, and no chance of ever learning it all, that I can't predict when that could happen.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_...also, I need to move to Ohio. The state average per hive for VA (I think the stats were for surplus) is like 20-50 lbs._

According to the USDA, in 2008, the average in Ohio was 53 pounds. Virginia's average was 42 pounds. In 2009, 50 and 39 pounds respectively. http://usda.mannlib.cornell.edu/usda/current/Hone/Hone-02-26-2010.pdf

While location does play a factor, I'm a firm believer that management is extremely important. Keep in mind that there are a lot of mismanaged hives bringing the state average down. Aspire to have the above average well managed hives.

If you move to Ohio, I hope you do it for reasons other than honey production. There are states with a lot better honey yields. (But we do have room for more sensible people in Ohio - we already have enough idiots. We don't need any more of them.)


----------



## Tara (Jun 17, 2010)

"Ohio - we already have enough idiots. We don't need any more of them."

Ya sayin' somthin, Mister??



Okay, so you bring up a good point. Care to meet me on my new thread, so I don't hijack ANOTHER post? (Managing hives for honey--common sense and beyond....)


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

We're right next door to West Virginia. I'm right where Amish meets Kenyon College. (recently voted most beautiful campus in the world, and at one time 3rd most expensive university in US).

Enough said.


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Reason some people have for starting bees:

1. Health benefits of eating/using bee hive products such as raw honey (vs. white sugar), pollen, propolis, royal jelly
2. Raise their own bees for their apitherapy as it is much cheaper
3. Want to harvest beeswax for candles, etc. as it is the best wax in the world!!
4. Want to help bee populations in their corner of the world
5. Passing of the torch from an older family member 
6. Because nature facinates you


Mid-life crisis?? LOL


----------



## Quadlex (Sep 1, 2009)

I started for three reasons.

One, I've always been interested in food synergies between man and other organisims, such as beer, sourdough and kefir.

Two, my grandfather used to keep bees, so I thought he might approve from up above ^_^

Three, I'm a Rover Scout, and needed a project for my Baden Powell award. I thought about building a hive, starting it up and gaining a new hobby, and decided it was EXACTLY the sort of thing I needed to do.


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

What an "unexpectedly" interesting post. Thank you all for sharing.


----------



## Chappie (May 8, 2010)

The reason most beekeepers leave is they got started for the wrong reasons and refused to listen to mentors or refused to get educated the right way.
There are thousands of "teachers" that have no idea of what they are doing. They get a hive of bees and after a couple of months they become an expert and start posting on the internet.
Watch for the next ABJ where I address this problem in the Letters to the Editor section.
Beware the Bee Killers.
Have a great day, 
Chappie


----------



## AramF (Sep 23, 2010)

I do not get ABJ. Maybe you could email me your editorial, or posti it here. Would be curious to know what you think.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Beekeeping is a "chick magnet"... 


and it gets old... :lpf::lpf:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Want to rezone my 5 acres into farm land and use it to graze the bee's.

Love wood working and building things. This hobby has unique challenges and problems to solve things to tweak and invent.

The signs "trespassers will be stung" keep the neighbors off my land.

Makes good Christmas presents.

My day job clients love to talk about my hobby.

Gives me something else to use my tractor for.


----------



## heus (Apr 16, 2012)

I got into it partly because it just naturally seems to fill the void between maple syrup season and winter (April through November). I already make one sweet product why not another. Once I got my hive and did a split, bees just absolutely amaze me.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I started simply beekeeping because I have a mild case of OCD when it comes to hobbies (I have a lot of hobbies). My wife told me that about a guy that she knew at work who was starting up. I thought, "Wow, I never thought of beekeeping". The next thing I know is that I was scouring the internet for sites like this one and Craigslist for nucs. I have kept with it because once I get something in my head, it stays there for a long, long time.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

AramF said:


> How interesting... I read that harvesting honey is what turns a lot of people away too. Does that resonate with people?


It might be for some folks. But honey = payday in my book. I already have people clamoring for probably more than I can produce. Of course, that is subject to change, knowing my luck!

I was out in the yard last year looking out across a field and saw wildflowers as far as I could see. It hit me from out of nowhere: I need bees! I guess the good Lord sent me a billboard-sized message that day!

http://i585.photobucket.com/albums/ss298/Slowmodem_photo/photobucket-753-1336098743829.jpg

I joined the local beekeeper's association and have met a lot of great folks in the area that I know will help if I need it. That is a big assurance to a new beekeeper, too. Plus I don't think I'll ever run out of stuff to read. And the forums are full of great information and opinions.

I guess I've had moderate success with one hive and a split this spring. I expect to extract 3 10-frame mediums this coming weekend, and there will probably be more later on (if it keeps raining occasionally).

So, hopefully I'll be doing bees and honey for many years to come!


----------



## taxonomy (Apr 15, 2010)

Right now, beekeeping is "cool". Beekeepers are seen as heros "saving the environment". There's a lot of press "us against big ag" e.g. Monsanto. 

I think in hard times like these people look back with nostalgia to the supposed "good 'ol days" of the past and take up the mantle. 

People get out when they find out just how difficult and expensive it is. Spend some time getting strung when keeping bees in full sun and that'll put you off of your idyllic vision. A few years without a harvest will kill whatever idealistic spark you had, then go back to growing patio tomatoes or shopping at the coop.


----------



## gonzo (Mar 25, 2012)

i got started when my friend had 7 hives just fall into her lap. Since i had nothing better to do at the time, i started helping her out. They are very fascinating little ladies and harvesting a bit of honey provides for a delicious and tasty reward for all the effort....

why would i leave beekeeping? if the hives all got hot enough to the point of the backyard being unenjoyably.... bee stings for no reason are not fun.... or if all the hives were overun by pests/disease, i'd be devastated....


----------



## PeteSJCA (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive been considering retiring and needed a hobby. That said, I've been interested in honeybees for years, did some research a couple of years ago, and decided it was too much trouble/work with all the viruses, mites, treatments, etc. Found out about two local Beekeeping Guilds at our County Fair about 1.5 years ago and joined both Guilds. (Santa Clara and San Mateo County Guilds) After going to 4 or 5 meetings I took the plunge and got my hive set up, and got a swarm last June. It's been great fun, and I've meet some wonderful people. I recommend joining your local guild. The two I belong to have monthly meeting that are great for netorking and basic education. They also offer beginning and intermediate classes.


----------



## Tiwilager (Mar 13, 2012)

Last year I stumbled upon a post about somebody who was a beekeeper. I read through it and was interested, so I searched for more resources. The more I learned about bees, the more I was fascinated. I just got my first 2 nucs 2 weeks ago. 

I'm very excited, and hope I never hit a point where I want to quit. Right now I just want more and more bees. I have 2 more nucs coming and multiple swarm traps set.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

This is my second time around, started years ago when I lived in a big house with a small yard. When the AHB scare started I folded my tent. Did not want to hurt a neighbor or kid, I had three hives and one was big and "hot". Now I have the space and have read about beekeeping for years, Started with Taber, am still a fan even though he is gone. Have two Russian queens now from his old Apiary in CA, Taber Apiary or Honey Bee Genetics, same place, they are chemical free. Have one Buckfast queen from the BWeaver farm in Navasota TX they have been chemical free for ten years. Have two Langs and one TBH.
Doing it for fun. Beekeeping has unlimited ways to work the bees, always new things to try, new bees, new hives, new ways to avoid pests etc. For instance I think the TBH is not my cup of tea and when I can figure out how, suggestions welcome, to move it to a Lang I will.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

The reason I started bees....
1. To become wealthy and travel Europe like the commercial guys.
( I also spent my life as a Chef and am a Hunter/Gather type.)
2. When I'll get out.....When I have enough profit from beekeeping to put in CD's and live comfortably off the earnings. I think this will take a couple years,beekeeping isn't a get rich quick business.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I told my longtime family friend I got into beekeeping....his response "Do you have these bouts of stupidity often"... I said "Pretty much, yes"...... I wanted them for pollination mainly but then I just fell in love with my girls... I could just sit and watch them going in and out of the hive all day.


----------



## psisk (Jul 21, 2011)

I got in because we had no ferals after the west nile run here due to aireal spraying. My garden wasnt doing well so I got them to pollinate. Then I got to liking working them and learning more than I already knew. I went from one hive to fifteen the first year. I probably wont ever get out. 

psisk


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

I was in the military a long time and sold off hives three different times going from one assignment to the next. The oddest suspension of beekeeping was when I had three hives located in the yard of an elderly acquaintance in San Antonio, TX. 

As the widow's story went, he died suddenly and she didn't know what do do with his bees or mine. She sold all the hives....I was shocked but didn't want to make it an issue, so I just let them go without a fight. I think she never wanted the bees around and just days after his death, they were gone. Se la Vi 

That was 1990 or so...I've had a long hiatus from beekeeping, but I'm back because I like bees. Don't care much about honey.


----------



## Slow Modem (Oct 6, 2011)

Mbeck said:


> When I'll get out.....When I have enough profit from beekeeping to put in CD's.


I put a lot of $ into CDs, but now with MP3s, the CDs are just about obsolete.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I got into it 6 yrs ago to make mead. A friend of mine had 40acres and alot of blackberries. Well, I dove in and he got a new job and , moved out of state to the burbs and I was stuck holding the deep hive body. I About quit 3 yrs ago, sold 75% of my equipment. Got tired of fighting winter losses and the weather. I jumped back in and had a better 2011 ( I am figuring this out) I like the look of the hives around the garden and might just take me some Black locust honey off the hives this week. Pretty challenging hobby and expensive. If , I knew then what I know now.. I wouldnt of started , espically since I found out I am not that fond of mead anyway . I have good perspective now of just keeping around 5 hives and maybe selling a few nucs and grafting a few queens now and then


----------



## mrobinson (Jan 20, 2012)

Bees are a wonderful way to experience nature ... :thumbsup: _and honey!_

It's a fairly uncomplicated hobby unless you make it so. Once you've got the hives up and running, the bees really do know how to take care of themselves.


----------



## joan (Mar 13, 2012)

I started because I was interested in the the "plight of the honey bee". I am hooked by the intelligenge & engineering capability of an insect. We have other livestock, but I always know where each individual animal is, except for my girls. I think I will always be in awe of a "bug" that knows so much more than I could ever learn


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

Not sure (can't remember) what the first thought was, I know we where in a self sufficient mode back then, big garden, kids born at home, home schooling that sort of stuff. I bought two books, as this was pre internet and cell phones, The ABC-XYZ's of Beekeeping and The How To Do it Book of Beekeeping and I found a much older fella that had 500 hives. First time in a beeyard I fell madly in love with them, that was mid 80's. Got out when we moved from a small town back to the big city. Got back into them after they began to show up in the news and I was reminded how much I love them. Now with such a good swarm year I have 10 hives sitting in my neighborhood backyard.....and love it! Oh yea, I don't care for honey much either!! 8)


----------



## Lauri (Feb 1, 2012)

I started beekeeping in part, because I like wood working and wanted to build and decorate the box's. For years people had been telling me "I can't believe you don't have honeybees, you have everything else" (Talking about farm stuff)

Considering state of the economy and other things I won't get into, like Monsanto, GMO's, etc all the topics that will get you into trouble here on beesourse if you talk about them, beekeeping seemed like the next step in small family farming.
In my opinion our food chain is a ticking time bomb and self sufficiency is one way you can prepare for what ever may happen in our potentially dangerous world we live in today.
Skills in Food production, including Learning to manage hives may prove to be a valuable resource should things really turn ugly.


I like things that are a challenge and that keep you on your toes. Bee keeping is very educational and fascinating. As easy as a few simple steps to managing your hives or getting down to the scientific level, your choice of degree of difficulty.

I was not prepared for the addictive properties of managing bees however. Now I am a just another junkie with sticky stuff on everything I own.
I love my elk burgers and fresh green beans, but tasting your own home grown honey is really something magical.
Besides my bee sting therapy might keep my fingers from getting all twisted with arthritis like my mom's


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have been interested in honeybees since I was a kid. As an adult, I would ask questions of beekeepers at farrmer's markets but as I lived in a Wisconsin city that didn't allow backyard beekeeping, and not hearing about associations until a few years before my move to Florida, it just sounded like too much work. 

When I moved to Florida I started noticing beehives in my area and looked online for an association. I went to my first meeting in December '09, just months after my move here. Started reading, and planning on 2 hives in spring. The March meeting, the pres who is a commercial beekeeper, donated about 5 queens for raffle. I bought 6 raffle tickets and my first 3 tickets won me queens. I had no hives, no place to put them yet as I was living with my son's family at the time. Pres said, instead of 3 queens I get a box of bees. He gave me the name of a farmer who wanted bees/beekeeper on his land and that was my start. I was destined. 

By the end of summer I had 4 hives and I wanted more, totally hooked. I also had a good mentor, that's important I think. Now I have 12 hives and 3 nuks. I'm in my 3rd year. I love all aspects, the honey for me and my family, extracting, the wax for candles, selling it, working and learning from the bees. I'm going to start pollen and propolis collection. My hives are chemical free.

I like doing cut outs and swarm catches too. Most of my hives are at the farm but I do have 3 nuks at home. If I ever stop it will be because I can't physically do it anymore. I'm already recruiting my grandkids, age 8 and 4.


----------

